# MES cold smoking attachment



## devildog 2660 (Dec 1, 2015)

Looking to purchase the MES 40" Bluetooth, and get the cold smoking attachment. Anybody have any experience with this? Good or bad? Thanks for any info.mostly looking for info using the cold smoking attachment.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 1, 2015)

A good friend of mine uses the "cold" smoke attachment for his MES 40 and he loves it.  He uses pellets and doesn't have any issues with it.  However, he uses it for his main smoke source mostly.  He used it last year for "cold" smoke and his chamber temp ran about 80 degrees.  

What do you want to use it for?   If you want cold smoke, I suggest a mailbox mod and an A-MAZE-N smoke tube or tray.  Proven to work perfectly in the MES units.


----------



## hank2000 (Dec 2, 2015)

I have one and love it. But it does run a little worm for smoking things like cheese. But worm smoking bacon and things or a hot smoke it works well.  It's my go to.  I have not tried pellets may give it a go and see what happens


----------



## devildog 2660 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks guys. Is it possible to run the heating element at low cold smoking temps along with the attachment? I probably won't be doing a lot of cold smoking, maybe try bacon and salmon.


----------



## bmaddox (Dec 2, 2015)

I believe @Foamheart  uses one. Maybe he will stop by and help.


----------



## denmo (Dec 2, 2015)

I use a 3 inch 8 foot long dryer vent pipe between box and smoke attachment. No heat goes into box. Just smoke


----------



## driedstick (Dec 7, 2015)

denmo said:


> I use a 3 inch 8 foot long dryer vent pipe between box and smoke attachment. No heat goes into box. Just smoke










  I have seen a lot of people do this... with good results ,, I think the longer the run the better

Good luck and let us know. 

DS


----------



## devildog 2660 (Dec 16, 2015)

Stayhot said:


> I've been doing this for quite a while and it WORKS GREAT!! I've tried the mailbox mod and its hit or mis... Although the AMAZEN tray is a great idea using it inside of an MES is really sketchy, sometimes it works but not all the time. The cold smoking attachment for the MES just works EVERYTIME.


----------

